# My little dog Lily



## ksalvagno (Nov 17, 2009)

I am very sad tonight. This morning, my dog Lily possibly had a stroke. She was fine early in the morning and then later on I was holding her while I was on the PC and realized that there was blood coming out of her nose. Then when I put her down, I realized that she can't walk as well. I called the vet and they said to bring her in right away. They examined her and confirmed that she is weak on her left side and blood was coming out of both nostrils. They put her on IV fluids, steroids and some other drug. If she was going to come out of this on her own, supposedly this should help her. I had to leave her at the vet overnight. 

She is a rescue. She is the one that I have mentioned in other posts that is a card or two short of a full deck. We kind of knew she probably wouldn't live a long life like the rest of the dogs but we really thought we would have her longer than a couple of years. I'm hoping she will pull out of this. She is an Italian Greyhound mix. Really not sure what the mix is because she does look mostly Italian Greyhound.

Picture of her from the shelter. She was 13 pounds and skin and bones. Also had many many wounds that were healing from being attacked.






Picture of her last winter. She is now 22 pounds and was doing well up until today.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 17, 2009)

So sorry!  Whatever happens, you are wonderful for giving her a chance to be loved and live in comfort in her last years.  Hopefully there will be some more time for her to enjoy life.


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 17, 2009)

The only bad thing about owning dogs is that they don't live as long as we do.   I am so sorry she isn't well, she sounds like a wonderful dog.   I hope she can pull out of this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. Lily is only about 3 years old and with her being a "special" dog, you tend to feel a closer bond.

Good news! Lily is home and almost back to normal.   We just have to keep a close eye on her. The vet wanted to keep her for one more night but I was anxious to bring her home.

We will never know for sure if it was a stroke but it was definitely something to do with the brain. I'm just glad she was able to recover from it.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 18, 2009)

You have just made my day.  I've been quietly rooting for Lily to turn around for ya.  She is a precious, special little lady.  God bless you for loving her.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad she's doing better and home....

I hate when my fur babies aren't here with me, so I understand what you were going through.

Hoping she has no relapse and a long, happy life w/ you.


----------



## ducks4you (Nov 23, 2009)

Praying for the best.  Bless you for giving her a good home.


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope she continues to mend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks! She has been doing great. At this point she seems to be back to normal. No signs of weakness on the right side or anything. So for now all is good.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 23, 2009)




----------

